# An especially sweet Sabbath



## EKSB SDG (Jan 20, 2013)

During this morning’s worship service I joined the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America and the congregation of Eastvale Reformed Presbyterian Church by giving public assent to the following Covenant of Communicant Membership:

1. Do you believe the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments to be the Word of God, the only infallible rule for faith and life?

2. Do you believe in the one living and true God—Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, as revealed in the Scriptures?

3. Do you repent of your sin; confess your guilt and helplessness as a sinner against God; profess Jesus Christ, Son of God, as your Saviour and Lord; and dedicate yourself to His service: Do you promise that you will endeavor to forsake all sin, and to conform your life to His teaching and example?

4. Do you promise to submit in the Lord to the teaching and government of this church as being based upon the Scriptures and described in substance in the Constitution of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America? Do you recognize your responsibility to work with others in the church and do you promise to support and encourage them in their service to the Lord? In case you should need correction in doctrine or life, do you promise to respect the authority and discipline of the church?

5. To the end that you may grow in the Christian life, do you promise
that you will diligently read the Bible, engage in private prayer, keep the Lord’s Day, regularly attend the worship services, observe the appointed sacraments, and give to the Lord’s work as He shall prosper you?

6. Do you purpose to seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness in all the relationships of life, faithfully to perform your whole duty as a true servant of Jesus Christ, and seek to win others to Him?

7. Do you make this profession of faith and purpose in the presence of God, in humble reliance upon His grace, as you desire to give your account with joy at the Last Great Day?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 20, 2013)

Välkommen hem!
Welkome
My Swedish and Dutch tongues are coming out.


----------



## Frosty (Jan 20, 2013)

Excellent news, Bruce. I'm very happy for you. Oh, and Beaver County rocks!


----------



## johnny_come_lately (Jan 20, 2013)

(couldn't find a right hand of fellowship, I felt this was the next best thing)


----------



## Matthias (Jan 20, 2013)

Praising God!


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 20, 2013)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## he beholds (Jan 20, 2013)

Great news! I've attended worship there a million years ago before you all had a pastor.


----------



## Andres (Jan 20, 2013)

he beholds said:


> I've attended worship there a million years ago before you all had a pastor.



And with that Jessi admits that she is an old earth creationist...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## M_Scott (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome, Totally Awesome! 

What a blessing to have a solid church where we can learn, grow, and develop in our relationship with Christ and our brothers and sisters in Christ.

I'm very happy for you.

Mike


----------



## Zach (Jan 21, 2013)

Praise God!


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 21, 2013)

O that men to the Lord would give
praise for his goodness then,
And for his works of wonder done
unto the sons of men! (Ps 107:31)


----------



## kodos (Jan 22, 2013)

How wonderful! What a joyous occasion!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Praise the Lord...what a great Sabbath!!


----------

